# Windows 8 not installing



## justinjamees (May 16, 2012)

Hello,
I am having the same exact problem as in this article; I have an Acer Aspire One A0751h. I was typing one day then - JustAnswer

But I am installing Windows 8 Consumer Preview instead of Windows 7.

When I go through the process of installing Windows 8 on my Acer Aspire One A0751H, it ask's me "Which type of installation do you want?" 
And I click on Custom since everything was cleared from my netbook, including the erecovery software.
Then is asks me "Where do you want to install Windows?"
Well, nothing shows up. When I click refresh or load drivers nothing shows up.
I need help finding the correct drivers so I can load them on there, but I don't know where to find them.

Please, if anyone can help me. Please do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to windows 8 for further help


----------

